# Maryland SA group



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if the social anxiety support group in Kensington, MD, is still going on or not?

*Edit*: Nevermind, I found the website (http://www.angelfire.com/md3/socialanxietygroup/) and it says there are upcoming meetings.


----------

